# New camera...I wonder who I should take pictures of :)



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

I got an early christmas gift from my husband. I wanted a new camera for a while so I picked one out and it was on sale so the hubby bought it and gave to me early. I wanted to camera for our trip to spain next April for my 40th birthday but Ruby is my muse for now.

Here are a few good pictures I took of her over the weekend. Love my little camera loving girl!


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Great pictures!


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Ruby is a great model! Great point pics


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Great Pic's

If your not using a still single pics even with a fast processor and 8 gig and up card

I strongly suggest in the hikes and hunts and can be mounted on your chest
or your boy or girls back with almost zero impact and puts you in the zone

Live HDHERO "GOPRO2" off the hook and weather is not a issue skiing, hunting , boating all of it
gopro.com to see the goodies

and a good value
Have a great day


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

superb pics Kim, what camera is it? could do with a new one myself


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

harrigab said:


> superb pics Kim, what camera is it? could do with a new one myself


Thanks. It is a Nikon Coolpix P510. I was going for the more expensive Canon but this one had better reviews. They have a pet mode that take continuous pictures for those action shots. Still playing with the features but pretty cool so far.


----------



## ZDOGSMOM (Sep 15, 2012)

Never get tired of looking at pics of beautiful V's! Great Shots


----------

